# Tesla-motorhome-trailer-unfriendly



## Super_Rep (Sep 25, 2020)

I have a Model Y which I tow behind our motorhome in a 20' x 8.5' HaulMARK enclosed trailer. I have tried on numerous occasions to get the Tesla to self park in the trailer without success. The only way I can get it in the trailer is to drive it in, recline the front seats to the max horizontal position with the back seats folded down, open the back hatch and crawl in and out through the rear. Sense I am 82 years old, this is not as easy as it would be for a younger person. 

It appears that the main hold up to self driving into the trailer is the 10 degree maximum slope that the manual says. The Tesla app says it was stopped because the angle was to steap. When I measure the angle with the angle measuring utility on my phone, It reads the slope of the ramp as 6.6 degrees. It looks like the Tesla measurement of the angle is off. If there was a way to increase the allowable slope, it should correct this.


----------



## raptor (May 6, 2018)

Unfortunately, this is a known limitation that can't be changed. The only solution I can think of is some sort of custom ramp extension you could drive the vehicle on, and then summon the vehicle. However keep in mind summon isn't perfect and there have been incidents of it scraping the wall.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

I think the 10 degree max slope is wishful thinking. I know summon refused to even bump over the 1/2" lip going into my garage. 

You could try getting a winch in your trailer with a remote, hooking it up, putting the tesla in tow mode and pulling it in. Do you have no access doors whatsoever on the trailer?


----------



## Super_Rep (Sep 25, 2020)

Yes, I have a side door in the trailer, but there is not enough space for me to exit from the Tesla doors.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I doubt it would make a difference, but have you tried "come to me" while standing in the trailer?


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Even if the slope was not the limiting factor the narrow width of the trailer would be. I don't think the car would squeeze itself in. Backing out with summon might work but as stated above it's not perfect and might scrape a wall.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

FRC said:


> I doubt it would make a difference, but have you tried "come to me" while standing in the trailer?


Hmm. Getting out the window through the side door might be easier than crawling out the back?

Then again....at 80, you're doing pretty good!


----------

